
Bradley Kuhn's Copyleft Keynote at FOSDEM - jra_samba
https://sfconservancy.org/news/2017/feb/13/bkuhn-fosdem-keynote/
======
jra_samba
I saw this talk live. Bradley did an amazing job ! I would recommend anyone
interested in Copyleft or Free Software licensing or the Software Freedom
Conservancy to watch !

(Disclosure, I'm on the Conservancy Board of Directors).

